# Waterproof----Vaporesso FORZ TX80



## Vaporesso (25/9/20)

FORZ TX80 is waterproof, so you can flush dust away from your FORZ TX80 to keep it clean.

(Warning, please close the airflow and cover the silicone drip tip before you flush it)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (25/9/20)

It can stay at 1.5m water for 30 mins.

Please guess which part of the FORZ TX80 is waterproof? The tank? The mod?The whole device?

You can talk with us in the comment section!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (28/9/20)

This thread is for the general discussion of the *FORZ TX80--RUGGED TO GO EVERYWHERE*. Please add to the discussion here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (28/9/20)

There are 5 colors of FORZ TX80, which one is your style?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/9/20)

It does look great! What is the size of the Forz Tank and does the mod have a ramp-up on power when firing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THE REAPER (5/10/20)

Vaporesso said:


> It can stay at 1.5m water for 30 mins.
> 
> Please guess which part of the FORZ TX80 is waterproof? The tank? The mod?The whole device?
> 
> You can talk with us in the comment section!


The whole device is waterproof looks like a great device nice one vaporesso.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporesso (15/10/20)

Which one is your style? Red or blue?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/20)

This looks good

In case junior chucks it in the toilet/bath, then it will be fine
Dont laugh, that almost happened the other night to the HotCig150/Skyline
My heart skipped a few beats...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (15/10/20)

Red and black always go well together, looks really good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporesso (27/10/20)

FORZ TX80 is an all-around protected vaping device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (28/10/20)

They all look good.and waterproof up to 1.5 m is quite amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (29/10/20)

Black or grey would be my choice, simple and elegant.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (29/10/20)

Red and black is always a winner


----------



## Resistance (29/10/20)

Ok change of heart. Blue 1st and red 2nd


----------

